# Strengths/Weaknesses of David West



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hey everyone,

I heard Memphis and New Orleans are talking trade involving Magloire for Shane Battier and Lorenzen Wright. David West's name has also come up in the deal.

Though I don't watch too many New Orleans Hornets games, I watched alot of David West in college. I wasn't all that impressed, and my most lasting memory was watching Mario Austin outplay him and seeing Mississippi State beat Xavier in 2002-2003.

Just want to hear from people who've watched him in New Orleans, how has he translated to the NBA game so far? I understand his injuries limited him last season, but I've heard from several posters he's a pretty productive rebounder. How much of that has to do with his wingspan? And does his size hurt his post game or his defense?

Thanks.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

In his Rookie saison he had some pretty nice games but when the injury came earlier last season, he had a hard time afterwards to get back into the game! his first couple games weren't that good, but then he continued to develope! I think his main strengh is definitely rebounding! On the offensive end he isn't consistent, some games he scores a lot and then sometimes he disappears on the offensive end...


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I've been a fairly big fan of West since watching a few Nawlins games awhile back.

As mentioned above, the kid has the potential to be a rebounding machine. His size hurts him, but he makes up for it with his tenacity and effort around the basket. May seem like a big call, but it's David Rodman-esque stuff.

As for his post game, it really isn't affected all too much by his lack of size. He has a reasonable arsenal of back to the basket moves at his disposal, although alot of his work is acredited to his positioning on the block, which helps him immensely when he's going up for a rebound or looking out for a pass.

His offensive game is still raw, and it's an area I'd like to see him continually improve upon. He's got a nice soft touch and a decent midrange jumper though, which is always nice.

Pretty much, alot of his game is dependent on his 'instinct' to know where to position himself for rebounds and his hustle and work ethic moreso than any natural ability. From what I've seen (those in the know, correct me), his wingspan doesn't translate an awful lot into his game. He's not much of a shotblocker at this stage; at least not as good as he could be I think.


----------

